# Festool ETS125



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I just got my MIDI & ETS125 package today, yea!!

But the sander does not seem to spin? I turn it up to 6 and it does a little but not fast, I turn it to 1 and it just rattles. The rubber brake, seems to be very tight, any way to loosen up. The instructions give no troubleshooting.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

One of our RO125's did that. I brought it back to the store and exchanged it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I just got my MIDI & ETS125 package today, yea!!
> 
> But the sander does not seem to spin? I turn it up to 6 and it does a little but not fast, I turn it to 1 and it just rattles. The rubber brake, seems to be very tight, any way to loosen up. The instructions give no troubleshooting.


The ETS125 is not a very powerful sander. It is a great little lightweight, short stroke finish sander. 

We use it for trim and cabinet sanding, drywall patch sanding and even exterior scuff sanding. The dust extraction is excellent on it.

Here is how it spins:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, that's the compromise you make with a finish/random orbit sander, they don't spin fast so they don't leave swirls as bad. 

If you want to cut through wood fast, try a rotary type sander.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, that's the compromise you make with a finish/random orbit sander, they don't spin fast so they don't leave swirls as bad.
> 
> If you want to cut through wood fast, try a rotary type sander.


Basically true, but effective power is not so much about spin rate as it is about the size of the stroke in the orbital pattern. This one is very short stroke. I believe it is only 2mm, which is great for some things.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> Basically true, but effective power is not so much about spin rate as it is about the size of the stroke in the orbital pattern. This one is very short stroke. I believe it is only 2mm, which is great for some things.



That's interesting. I was just thinking about the tiny swirls an orbital can leaves. 
So, that means the swirls would only be 2mm..?
The spin is powered every 2mm..?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's interesting. I was just thinking about the tiny swirls an orbital can leaves.
> So, that means the swirls would only be 2mm..?
> The spin is powered every 2mm..?


I think I have video of it somewhere, but basically imagine holding a pencil on one specific point on the abrasive, then turning the sander on for a few seconds. You would be left with a 2mm circle on the abrasive without moving the pencil.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I posted over on the FOG site. Break-in period will make it better. Found out it is not a fast rotory type. I have a rigid 5" and it spins fast, so cutting through old paint, varnish, etc. is easy. Also found that I have to buy the festool sandpaper, 3M and norton will not fit the holes. I just expected to have a similar function at $200 compared to my $50 sander. It probably will be returned.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I posted over on the FOG site. Break-in period will make it better. Found out it is not a fast rotory type. I have a rigid 5" and it spins fast, so cutting through old paint, varnish, etc. is easy. Also found that I have to buy the festool sandpaper, 3M and norton will not fit the holes. I just expected to have a similar function at $200 compared to my $50 sander. It probably will be returned.



Yeah other sanders are better suited for cutting through paint. This is a finish sander. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------

